# New name needed for new dog - your help please! :)



## asprn

We've only gone and fallen in love with THE most beautiful greyhound in the world, and are getting it next week.  This after saying, "We'll never get another dog...". :roll:

We need a kennel like the attached pic, around 9ft x 4ft. I can collect from anywhere (within reason), if anyone has got one to sell, or knows of one.

Thanks,

Dougie.


----------



## 91502

Dougie
We get very good rates down at Bransby Bunny as we buy so many. I am sure if you drop by the school they could help you out.
James


----------



## asprn

JP said:


> We get very good rates down at Bransby Bunny as we buy so many. I am sure if you drop by the school they could help you out.
> James


Weirdly, I went up to them on the A15 today at lunchtime (½-day shopping day  ) and spoke with her at length. THey have just the thing, at £475.  It's too much - she did reduce it from £490. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Gosh thats expensive. It does not even look as if its got a floor in it.
Dave p


----------



## asprn

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Gosh thats expensive. It does not even look as if its got a floor in it.


They are dear, but that company doesn't sell on being cheap.

HOWEVER - I have just got sorted! £220 brand new, not far away, nice chap builds them. Less than half the price of the one I saw today, and more than adequate. Collect tomorrow. 8)

Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Brilliant, I was just going to pm you with a price for us to build.

May i sugest that you put some diagonal bracing on the door. Between the horizontal spars.
PS How`s the feet. :wink: 

dave p


----------



## Spacerunner

Ain't that typical....give a copper a dog and the first thing he does is slap it behind bars!!

:lol: :lol:​


----------



## patp

Can I also suggest that in addition to bracing the door that you insulate the sleeping area? Greyhounds do not have double coats (as many working breeds do) and feel the cold  

Is "the most beautiful greyhound in the world" male or female and does he or she have a name yet?

Pat


----------



## asprn

patp said:


> Is "the most beautiful greyhound in the world" male or female and does he or she have a name yet?


Re. the cold, the kennel will only be for occasional necessary "imprisonments" . He'll be in the house with us mostly, of course.

He's a "he" (well, ex-), he's called Mac, and he arrives next weekend. When I described him to my mate last night ("He's quite big"), he said, "Big Mac then".

:roll:

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Brilliant, I was just going to pm you with a price for us to build. May i sugest that you put some diagonal bracing on the door. Between the horizontal spars.


Didn't know you built 'em  Always wise after the event, eh. Thanks for the tip - I'll certainly see how it feels once I've built it - adding bracing ain't a problem.



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> How`s the feet. :wink:


Fine thanks. How are yours? 8O 

Dougie.


----------



## patp

He certainly is a handsome boy. 

What were you doing then looking at dogs when you were never going to get another one? :roll:


----------



## asprn

patp said:


> What were you doing then looking at dogs when you were never going to get another one? :roll:


I'll tell you. I was being conned, that's what. :evil:

'er indoors:- "Why don't we go to the Louth Christmas market dear, before going to the Humber Bridge and dressing up like a Plonker Plod & doing the walk?"

Me: <sigh> "Sure, why not."

'er indoors:- "We'll meet [daughter] - she says her doggie friends from the Greyhound Trust will be there"

Me: <sigh, oblivious> "Sure."

The rest is history.

<sigh>


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Now there`s a happy looking hound.
My gramps used to breed and race them.
Dave p


----------



## Suenliam

Well he certainly fell on his feet this time Dougie  

£200+ for an occasional kennel 8O 

Seems he has you sorted before you even get him home, but I can see from that picture why you are hooked!!!

Enjoy your time together.

Sue


----------



## asprn

I hope he has, Sue - he deserves it. He's been kennelled all his (2-year) life but has not been mistreated. He had a leg injury which ended his racing career, and the kennel kept him for 6 months at their expense until the Greyhound Trust could take him. That says a lot in my book about the previous owner.

I've erected the kennel this afternoon, and it's great for the money. I dare say there are heavier-duty ones, but it's not flimsy, and it's well made. Really nice young guy makes them on a farm not far from Newark/Tuxford - http://tinyurl.com/yazo4ct

Mac's a big softie. I was utterly amazed to find his full pedigree going back to the *1830s*!!!

.









.


----------



## carolgavin

Awwwwwwwwww he looks just like you Dougie hunny!!!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asprn

carolgavin said:


> Awwwwwwwwww he looks just like you Dougie hunny!!!!!   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Absolutely. Tall, slender, poised, smooth to the touch, good-natured, tongue hanging out...... 

Dougie.


----------



## greenasthegrass

More like alert, muscley and furry and has a whiff of dog breath in a morning ??? 8O :x 

Good job we know you well Dougie honey!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## 91502

Here you go Dougie a free downloadable Greyhound calendar 
Download HERE


----------



## dannimac

Yay, another sight hound lover!

Won't be long till he's claimed every piece of upholstered furniture, whether he's been kenneled or not!

Welcome aboard, Mac - you're gorgeous!

D


----------



## CliffyP

He looks a cracker, and has landed on his feet (so to speak).

We are sure you will have many years of good time ahead ( get him passported and of on his jollies).

Good luck


----------



## asprn

JP said:


> Here you go Dougie a free downloadable Greyhound calendar


Why thank you, Stanley. I'll put it in his kennel. 

Dougie.


----------



## Briarose

Aw lots of walkies ahead for you now then Dougie :wink: I bet Mac will just love his new home and be all settled in with all four paws firmly under the table by Christmas.

Enjoy being a doggie owner again Dougie............wouldn't want to be without our two.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

Never been a greyhound fan, always thought they were moody & highly strung......................

WRONG 8O 

Brother & sister in law decided to get a dog earlier this year, they have two daughters too (the people not the dogs, obviously!), so wanted something that would fit in well. 

When they said, "we've got a rescue dog" I thought, well good on ya. Then they said she's a retired racer, & I thought "what the hell are you doing that for, it'll eat you & the kids then bu**er off!!

WRONG AGAIN 8O  - can you see a pattern here?

Anyway Nina arrived - tan girl, but apparently big for a girl (tall that is, not fat)

What a great dog, I can't believe how placid she is, completely changed my opinion of greyhounds in one fell swoop. Extremely friendly, good with the girls, surprisingly good around other animals, & brilliant off the lead. 

When Sandra said we'd look after her when they went away I thought, here we go, but I have to say I really enjoyed the company, even to the extent that I missed a couple of nights going to the gym or running, just she wasn't on her own at home - how sad is that?

They're a stunning dog to watch in full flight, San would hold her at one end of the local playing field while I legged it with treats, when she was released she was on me in no time - I just had to make sure I didn't change direction to quickly!!! 

I thought she quite enjoyed our last night together - I took her for a long walk along the canal, then up to the local for a half of Moorhouses Blonde Witch, then treated her to a kebab - I knew she'd like it because she'd already tried to nick mine the previous Sunday - I know how to treat a girl!!!

But back to Big Mac - he looks like a grand dog, I just hope he hasn't got pickle on him, I hate pickle :lol:

I'm sure he'll be great for you Dougie, & look at it from another angle too. Something I noticed was how friendly the local "scrotes" suddenly became when they saw me walking a greyhound. They honestly changed from ignorant little sods to "hey mister nice dog, can we stroke her?" etc. - I kid you not. Your arrest rate off duty'll go through the roof


----------



## asprn

Chris,

Great post - still grinning.  Looking forward even more to Saturday.

Cheers,

Dougie.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Dougie

Before you let Big Mac off the lead, try to find out if he has developed a taste for cats or very small dogs. 8O

I'm not joking :? . If they have a bad side to their personality that is it - and it could be a real nuisance. _(No surprise really, given that they are trained to chase small furry objects. :wink: )_

Otherwise everything Chris says describes our friends' late  monster greyhound in precise detail . . . even down to the kebab! 

Dave


----------



## asprn

Dave,

The Trust have cat-tested him and he passed. As I am besotted with my cat however, I am very aware of the danger, but thank you for the heads-up.

Dougie.


----------



## Alfa_Scud

asprn said:


> Dave,
> 
> The Trust have cat-tested him and he passed. As I am besotted with my cat however, I am very aware of the danger, but thank you for the heads-up.
> 
> Dougie.


You sure you didn't mis hear them Dougie, they could have said "We've castrated him!!" 8O :lol:


----------



## patp

Many years ago we were offered a greyhound bitch that was 9 years old and due to be put to sleep because her owners did not want her any more 8O They had raced her and coursed her and, in cohourts with the owners other dogs, she had killed a cat.

We had a cat but as no one else wanted a nine year old cat killing dog we took her on. We did say however that if we didn't think it was going to work then we would do the dirty deed for them (not that they really cared what we did with her).

When she came we kept her on lead at all times. Every time she looked at the cat we told her "leave" and rewarded her if she looked away. 

To cut a long story short she was, eventually, let off lead around the house and after another long period of time in the garden and paddock.

ONE DAY we were all out in the paddock and the cat took off!! Gigi gave chase but then, just as we were thinking "dead cat" the most amazing thing happened. She seemed to suddenly realise it was "her" cat and she turned away from the chase and did one of those "fun" runs that greyhound owners will recognise, all sort of gangly.

Gigi lived to the ripe old age of 14 and was put to sleep when her body eventually failed her.


----------



## asprn

Alfa_Scud said:


> You sure you didn't mis hear them Dougie, they could have said "We've castrated him!!" 8O :lol:


DANG. 8O

:lol:


----------



## Andysam

Dougie,

Nice dog mate, considered ( and still considering!) one myself.

I've just got a kennel and run for my 16 wk Springer. In the kennel I've used Celotex (40mm in my case) between the vertical joists, roof and door then boarded with 6mm ext ply and 50mm on the floor topped with 18mm ext ply. Got one of those plastic curtain draught excluders for the pop hole. It's lovely and toasty in there now. Total wall and roof thickness- 60mm, floor- 90mm. It's better insulated than my van!!


----------



## asprn

*Il arrive....*

Well, here he is, complete with jabs, history, V5 logbook, no knackers, a quality raincoat, two collars, a muzzle and a lead. Currently known as Mac (the names not working for us, so considering a better one...), he is JUST luvverly.  He even likes the cats (yet to be reciprocated, but getting there).

Here's to a full night's sleep - only got half of one last night.

Dougie.

.


----------



## patp

Well he looks like he has landed on his feet! Travelling wardrobe. Roadies to cater to his every whim  

If only he understood English you could tell him that this is it! It won't all be gone in the morning. He has well and truly arrived :lol: 

Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas together.

Pat


----------



## asprn

patp said:


> Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas together.


Thanks Pat - the same to you & yours.

YAYY! Slept right through. 

Dougie.


----------



## patnles

Mac looks really lovely. I hope you have many happy travels with him. 
Can we have a name game? How about "Fletch"?
Lesley


----------



## asprn

patnles said:


> Can we have a name game? How about "Fletch"?


lol - I like it.  OK, game on - thread title altered.

All suggestions welcomed (but no asterisks  ).

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin

I think he looks like an Arthur


----------



## higgy2

The Greyhound bus stops at a station in British Columbia with the name of
'Chase' rather apt for a speedy dog.


----------



## Sonesta

Spacerunner said:


> Ain't that typical....give a copper a dog and the first thing he does is slap it behind bars!!:lol: :lol:​


Hee hee - I like it! Very witty! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## Sonesta

How about "Fuzz" or "Time" good names for a policemans' dog! :wink: 

Sue


----------



## greenasthegrass

Would it not have to be something that sounds like Mac like Jack so dog actually knows its his name?

or tosh as in McIntosh?

Greeny :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

whether cats or dogs, I always call them either Defer, or Cefer.

Current names for ours are fat brown cat and tother gets black and white.

They ignore me whatever I call them.

Kev.


----------



## greenasthegrass

not surprised they indifferent - spread the love kev, spread the love!

Greeny :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Not my cats to name, and no way am I shouting tiddles out the door, or any other daft pet name.

I had a dog long long ago, lab crossed with a land rover I think, I called it Brian, I also had one called Steven, caused mayhem in the park.

Kev.

PS I love animals, but would never get one of my own, as I think there are too many already and the resources committed to feeding them must be a large blip on the Carbon radar, not to mention the cost in cleaning up after them.

So I suppose now I'll get stick from the cat and Dog lovers, Fine go for it, but first think, as they do eat and they do dispose of it and there are a lot of owners who are not as responsible as they should be, non of which would be on here.

Finally if you have to get a cat/dog, then just get a rescue one, and give it some happiness, and not one from some uncaring puppy/cat farm or pet shop only in it for the money.


----------



## lins

hi my daughter has a greyhound his name is peat, he;s irish.Be warned they are very good at stealing food.Peat knows when a toffee cheese cake comes in to the house and can open the fridge even with a child lock on!!


----------



## patnles

lins said:


> hi my daughter has a greyhound his name is peat, he;s irish.Be warned they are very good at stealing food.Peat knows when a toffee cheese cake comes in to the house and can open the fridge even with a child lock on!!


Can we have more than one guess? 
In view of the above information I'd like to stick with my "Porridge" theme and suggest Blanco or Godber  
Lesley


----------



## duxdeluxe

Greyhounds are a much misunderstood and probably the most abused breed, because of what they are - no life if not winning and no future if no use. I'm really glad yours had a good decent caring breeder; so many aren't.

The only name for a dog will be one that you pick yourself and is your idea but I love these little contests as it brings some really good thinking to the fore ....... 

We named our animals after food - dogs and cats always Indian names - Poppy (popadum) Tikka (dark ginger whippet cross) Chilli and Chutney the previous cats and..... Ruby and Murray their replacements.......! 

How about Ghenghis - (because he Khan.....) :wink:
Flash - as in lightning?
Pinto - a mainly white horse
Crusoe - well he was rescued
From above could call him Robbie (that's our ex Gypsy dog's name - we think!)

Trying hard to think of some law enforcement names

Peeler?
Rozzer?
Nah......can't think of any

Finally - many, many thanks for getting a rescue dog; Mrs Deluxe spends half her life trying to help re-home them in South Suffolk and really good owners are not easy to find. Cheers and a Merry Christmas and a peaceful, prosperous, doggie New Year to you all (..or did I mean Dougie......?)


----------



## asprn

Thanks for the suggestions and the accompanying fun!  Some good laughs here. I do know it's up to us - obviously - but we really would like suggestions. I'm sure we'll recognise the right name when we hear it (or think of it..).

Dougie.


----------



## wakk44

Seeing as he will soon become your best one,how about Buddy?

I've always liked that name for a dog and you won't feel daft shouting his name when your at the park


----------



## CliveMott

K9


----------



## locovan

Asbo was what sprung to mind with you in mind :lol: :lol: 

Copper :lol:


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> Asbo was what sprung to mind with you in mind :lol: :lol:
> 
> Copper :lol:


I quite like them.

"OI COPPER......"

:lol:


----------



## tinkering

*dougies dogs name*

Dougie, May I suggest in view of your occupation, RosZerr :lol:

A friend of mine has two rescued grey hounds and to see them in full flight Wow..

Les :wink:


----------



## Briarose

Dougie the lady across the road from us used to have a lovely rescue greyhound, she was called Bridie but sadly she lost her a couple of years ago.

For some reason Bonnie and Clyde reminds me of her greyhound and yours.....................so what about Clyde LOL after all I bet he is going to be on the wrong side of the law :wink:


----------



## georgiemac

Mick the copper - as opposed to Mick the Miller (too young to remember??)


----------



## dannimac

To go back to an earlier point - in case you're not aware, sight hounds are terrible thieves (is that a bit ironic given your profession?!) - any food in reachable height is fair game with absolutely no shame whatsoever.

So with that in mind, what about TeaLeaf?

Or if you want to symbolise the speed I'm sure he can get, what about Dash?

But to me, he looks like quite an elegant gentleman so I think something dignified like Monty or Chester.

Or you could stick with the Mac theme and go down the Angus, Hamish etc route.

Whichever way, tell us soon! My nose is bothering me!

D


----------



## patp

Bill
Dixon
Sweeney
Columbo

Ooooh what was the one with David Jason in it? Aaaargh it's gonna bug me now! :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*Dogs*

Hi

My next dog, assuming he/she is from rescue and "nameless" will be called

Boy - Gavin, Ruben or Stewart

Girl - Ailsa, Mandy or Monica

I did meet a Weimaraner a few years ago called Gavin and it really suited him for a name.

Jenny is really called Jennifer something Silver Ghost of the something and somewhere, but Jenny is far more appropriate.

Russell


----------



## asprn

dannimac said:


> in case you're not aware, sight hounds are terrible thieves


Oh, we're more than aware already.  No shame whatsoever, as you say. But he's very responsive to voice commands (so he knows for sure how I feel as he chews delicately on part of main course....), but as to prevention, well..... :roll:

Keep the names coming though.  They don't _have_ to be work-related though.

Dougie,


----------



## litcher

Sonesta said:


> How about "Fuzz" or "Time" good names for a policemans' dog! :wink:
> 
> Sue


When I was young we had a husky/German shepherd cross called Fuzz - we wasn't exactly a rescue dog but had done the rounds and was a bit too much for previous owners so my mother took him on.

We had a police house on one side of us and another two doors down on the other side. Luckily he became very well-trained and obedient so we didn't have to go out and shout his name very often. :lol:

Viv


----------



## locovan

asprn said:


> dannimac said:
> 
> 
> 
> in case you're not aware, sight hounds are terrible thieves
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're more than aware already.  No shame whatsoever, as you say. But he's very responsive to voice commands (so he knows for sure how I feel as he chews delicately on part of main course....), but as to prevention, well..... :roll:
> 
> Keep the names coming though.  They don't _have_ to be work-related though.
> 
> Dougie,
Click to expand...

Ok Then not work related :wink: nesbit


----------



## patp

Clyde


----------



## patp

What about a Christmas theme?

Joseph

Neddy 

Gabriel

Shep

Ah now a wise man? No sorry... that's stumped me :lol:


----------



## locovan

How about Lewis in honour of your presidents husband :wink: 

Spell it like my Louis


----------



## Jezport

Looks like a nice dog to me. But I thing you have been conned, I am no dog expert but it is not a greyhound its more a white with a spot hound :wink:


----------



## badger

Could be interesting to call him "yernicked"

Might be some interesting expressions when you call him....

......Here.....yer nicked...... :lol: 


Or mebee a more sensible thought..........Flash......Sabre........or perhaps lightning?


----------



## patnles

Dodi, Moose, Sam?


----------



## duxdeluxe

Jezport said:


> Looks like a nice dog to me. But I thing you have been conned, I am no dog expert but it is not a greyhound its more a white with a spot hound :wink:


get yer coat............. nice one!

It's not just greyhounds that are utter thieves, though, as many stolen joints/sarnies/biccies/anything else in our household will testify.

I like the names coming in - some really good ones.


----------



## CliffyP

In the police theme what about Morse,Lewis,Regan,Carter,Taggart. 

A pal of mine in France who sadly lost his two Greyhounds this year (at ripe old ages) called his Trooper and Blaze, both names I quite liked.


----------



## badger

We had a springer spaniel at one time.....we called him "Angus McOatup"
(true only angus for short)


----------



## patnles

Teddy (Ted), Sonny, Rodney, Del(boy), Bart, Homer.


----------



## CliffyP

I used to have a dog called Blacksmith, ever ytime I gave him a kick he made a Bolt for the Door  :wink:


----------



## spykal

Hi Dougie

I have a friend who called his dog Sex. A week ago Sex ran off while out on an evening walk. He spent hours looking all over for her. A policeman came over and asked him what he was doing in an alleyway at 2 o’clock in the morning. He said, “I’m looking for Sex.” ..... His case comes up next week. :lol: 


My suggestion, Patch is a good old fashioned name, the new dog has a patch and as it is on "your patch" it seems appropriate.

Mike


----------



## asprn

I am having such fun with all this! :lol: Some very funny thinking, and two names which appeal quite a lot (I'll reveal which ones when the choice is made, probably on Christmas Day).

First little accident this afternoon, courtesy of SWMBO not reading the signs quickly enough.  Just about forgiven now though. :evil: 

Cheers,

Dougie.


----------



## carolgavin

How about Dexter. Now he _was _a serial killer (in the books that is!!) but he was a serial killer with a heart, he only killed serial killers.
That aside I like that name.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

How about PC (or Peecee). He'll get quite a few mentions on here.


Chris


----------



## asprn

Right. After a lot of debating, arguing, deciding, changing-of-minds, deciding, changing-of-minds, deciding etc., the decision has been made.

Thank you for all your suggestions, a lot of which made me laugh. 

The decision is - we're keeping the name Mac.  Nothing else actually worked, although we really liked Taggart and tried it for two days.

Dougie.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

asprn said:


> Right. After a lot of debating, arguing, deciding, changing-of-minds, deciding, changing-of-minds, deciding etc., the decision has been made.
> 
> Thank you for all your suggestions, a lot of which made me laugh.
> 
> The decision is - we're keeping the name Mac.  Nothing else actually worked, although we really liked Taggart and tried it for two days.
> 
> Dougie.


Don't blame you. I like the name Mac too. Probably because my Dad (whose name was McCarthy) was known as Mac by his friends and colleagues.

Chris


----------



## duxdeluxe

Good choice - if it seems right, it is right...... some interesting suggestions, though.


----------



## Losos

asprn said:


> Re. the cold, the kennel will only be for occasional necessary "imprisonments" . *He'll be in the house with us mostly*, of course.
> Dougie.


Whew, flippin heck Dougie you nearly had me on a rant there :lol:

That looks like a nice piece of woodwork, a bit of 'bracing' as suggested might be worthwhile.

Our two Newfies have a double coat so they are better prepared, both can sleep inside with us anytime but one of them has a slight breathing problem (Vet unable to cure it) anyway she does sleep outside sometimes, it's her choice 'tho. The other one is always inside at night :roll:


----------



## CliffyP

asprn said:


> Right. After a lot of debating, arguing, deciding, changing-of-minds, deciding, changing-of-minds, deciding etc., the decision has been made.
> 
> Thank you for all your suggestions, a lot of which made me laugh.
> 
> The decision is - we're keeping the name Mac.  Nothing else actually worked, although we really liked Taggart and tried it for two days.
> 
> Dougie.


Does that make me the winner  :lol: :?   8) ???

I think youv'e done the right thing, whay change what is a great name


----------



## patnles

Well, Mac does suit him. He could be formally known as Mr MacTaggart.... Mac to his friends 8) 
Lesley


----------



## locovan

asprn said:


> Right. After a lot of debating, arguing, deciding, changing-of-minds, deciding, changing-of-minds, deciding etc., the decision has been made.
> 
> Thank you for all your suggestions, a lot of which made me laugh.
> 
> The decision is - we're keeping the name Mac.  Nothing else actually worked, although we really liked Taggart and tried it for two days.
> 
> Dougie.


Err!! Dougie --now if that had been us "the general public" we would have been done for wasting police time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Anyway we all had a good time choosing names :wink: 
As long as Mac is happy :roll:


----------



## asprn

locovan said:


> Err!! Dougie --now if that had been us "the general public" we would have been done for wasting police time :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's a fair cop, missus. 

Who're you gonna call then? Dogbusters? :twisted:

Dougie.


----------

